

Jony Ive has been Removed from Apple's Leadership Page - ritchiea
http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/

======
xuki
DaveLeeBBC: Apple: "We're in the process of updating the Exec Profiles on
[http://t.co/nd3b5fbCQ3](http://t.co/nd3b5fbCQ3) and Jony's profile will be
back up online shortly."

[https://twitter.com/daveleebbc/status/435385382549860352](https://twitter.com/daveleebbc/status/435385382549860352)

He's back on US site too.

~~~
panacea
P to the hew

------
julianpye
No boardroom politics get passed on to the webmasters in a PR team before they
make it to the well-informed. So never draw conclusions from a corporate
webpage. And even then, he is there on the right, not smiling :)

------
davidw
[http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-
ive.html](http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-ive.html) \- looks like he's
still there, although he appears to be wondering if he left the stove on.

------
archgrove
So, he's back again. Whilst I was originally surprised at his removal, I was
actually quite excited by the possibility. He's been effectively designing
Apple's hardware for 15-20 years now, and the opportunity for some fresh
oversight would've been quite refreshing.

------
treskot
He's still present and so is his detailed bio page -
[http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-
ive.html](http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-ive.html)

------
edu
I see it there, at the right-end of the first line:
[http://cl.ly/image/2W3W0I3E0t2w](http://cl.ly/image/2W3W0I3E0t2w)

------
dewey
Hm? [http://i.imgur.com/lYRV1P8.png](http://i.imgur.com/lYRV1P8.png)

------
matponta
I can see him right now if I use Incognito.... Maybe cdn / caching issues?

------
cs02rm0
Seems to be there now?

~~~
jbrooksuk
I'm not seeing him? UK/Chrome

~~~
cs02rm0
I've got...

Tim Cook, Eddy Cue, Craig Federighi, Jonathan Ive, Peter Oppenheimer, Dan
Riccio, Philip W. Schiller, Bruce Sewell, Jeff Williams

------
chris_wot
Trouble in paradise?

------
hrish2006
Shows up in chrome.

------
LaSombra
And?

------
omegote
Omg who cares?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Quite a lot of people admire him, he's changed the face of Apple (almost
literally).

